# Financial Modelling books



## poiu (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello,

Please could someone recommend a book for learning best practice financial modelling? (i.e. linking the balance sheet, income statement and cash flow statement together for business plan/projections/scenario analysis).

Many Thanks,

Poiu


----------



## SydneyGeek (Mar 13, 2013)

Simon Benninga is an author worth reading. Get one of his books.

Denis


----------



## Jacob Barnett (Mar 19, 2013)

Benninga's book is great and I totally would totally recommend getting it and working through the examples but is almost entirely focused on the intricacies of 'Wall Street' type stuff and is not necessarily geared towards a thorough treatment of a consolidated FS model.

This Book by Wiley: Financial Modelling in Practice: A Concise Guide for Intermediate and Advanced Level (The Wiley Finance Series): Michael Rees: 9780470997444: Amazon.com: Books isn't in the same league in terms of quality but from the question I would have thought you may get more out of it. Worth looking around for a cheap copy (it never used to be this expensive).

Jacob


----------

